# Walking the Dog



## paintspatter (Jun 24, 2014)

Here's a painting I did on 8 by 10 acrylics from a ref. photo by Freda Austin Nicols on PMP

Any and all comments greatly appreciated. 

I'm new to this forum and this is my first posting


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

I like the way that you accomplish 3D with shadows and highlights. Welcome to the forum. You should post your art in your albums on your profile page.


----------



## paintspatter (Jun 24, 2014)

*my painting*

Thank you for the nice comment. 
Did I not post my picture in the right place? Being new to the forum, I have to learn how to post my pictures. 
Again, thanks


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

That's fine where you have posted it for this thread but you should create an album on your profile page and post your art in there too.


----------

